# Nice Lunker



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Caught this guy a few days ago jiggin for pan fish with Crawlers. Wasn't a long fight at all really. He didn't make any long runs. Just bulldawged me at the shore. Took me about 60s took land. Here's the pic I got. Has a huge girth on her. 17in as the Bass are starting to pig out before winter. Tight Lines!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/Some_Big_Fish_002.jpg


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes Sir, that is one fat fish. No lack of groceries there.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Nice fat one, metabolism slowing keeps them full longer also. I can relate to them for sure.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. This is the time of the year when you'll pull your monster Bass. Mabye I'll get a 9lbr before ice on in a few months. Haha.


----------

